# Barebow Compound shooting



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

I currently shoot a Hoyt Ruckus (a compund bow) with no release, no sight, no stabilizers, etc. Are there any competitions for such shooters or are the only barebow competitions for recurves?

Thanks.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

3d competition?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

there are competitions but, there are just limited competitors


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

most shoots have barebow divisions


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Although there's getting to be fewer and fewer of them, there are still 3Ds that keep us MCU (IBO's name for us)/Barebow/Bowhunter shooters in our own class. Most of the time I just end up shooting in a Hunter Fingers or Bowhunter Fingers class if they don't have a barebow class and I'm still one of only a few in there. Every once and awhile, they end up making a fingers/no sights class and I end up shooting with the traditional guys which kind of makes up for the other times when I have to shoot with the sights/release guys.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

It all depends where you live. Out here in So.Ca. we have a good amount of non-sight finger shooters. And you can find a 3-D shoot almost every Sunday.
Don.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

here in Australia there are plenty of Finer shooters in the unsighted divisions , we are a ever decreasing number though


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually in the states there are more barebow compound shooters than barebow recurve. That's because the NFAA recognizes a "Barebow" style which is dominated by compounders over recurvers. The IFAA recognizes both a "Barebow Compond" and "Barebow Recurve" styles, but the NFAA lumps them both together. So you can shoot in a barebow style at all the NFAA certified events, such as Vegas, Louisville, Field & Hunter at Yankton, indoor sectionals, and state shoots.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Actually other than Vegas... the NFAA recognizes recurve and longbow in the "Traditional" class. Vegas is the only NFAA shoot that does not have a "trad" class. Guess there is no money in giving us our own class there. I was told by the NFAA that I could shoot my longbow or recurve in the "barebow" class against the compound guys if I wanted to shoot.... Barebowguy on here does that and the last 2 years has done really well... taking 3rd this year.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

For the equipment you listed, here is what class you are:
IBO - MCU (30 yd max for 3D)
NFAA - Bowhunter (bowhunter can shoot in the BB class, but not the reverse.) (50 yd max for 3d)
Bowhunter must touch the nock and can only have a 12 inch stab.
Barebow can stringwalk, face walk and have any stab.
For competition it really depends on geographicall where you are. Some areas are really good for barebow, while others are not.
Some areas consider a mixed version of the above classes as barebow. You may actually have to shoot in a fingers class with sighted
shooters just to have some of competition due to not having a barebow or non sighted class.

ki


----------



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance of the lingo but...

Stringwalk? Facewalk?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

STringwalking is a way of aiming... can be very accurate. Someone on here can probably explain it better, its a way to keep your point on at different yardages by adjusting where your fingers are on the string.... Face walking is the same ideea, except instead of moving your fingers, you adjust where you anchor on your face. In other words, my point on at my normal anchors spot is 75 yards (index finger corner of mouth) now by moving my anchor up, to bottom finger at corner of the mouth (and of course a 2nd and 3rd bone on bone anchor spot), I have changed my point on to be 25 yards. So in between I "face walk" my anchor spot to memorized spots for set yardages... keeping the ability to be "point on" or tip of my arrow on the target. Now in many classes this is illegal... except for BB compound in the NFAA.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

"....except for BB compound in the NFAA." As well as Barebow in FITA, Barebow Recurve in IFAA, and Recurve Unaided in IBO.


----------

